# Pm's Glondor recovered



## wsrider (May 5, 2013)

I wanted to thank Glondor for his hard work. I also can recommend him to anyone looking for pm recovery. He is very trustworthy.


----------



## mls26cwru (May 5, 2013)

mind if i ask what the starting material was?


thanks,
M


----------



## wsrider (May 5, 2013)

The big button was a lot of ceramics processors. The middle one is around 1.85g it was recovered from 186/486 processors and the smallest one 1.4 something was gold plated trim on fiber boards. The silver bar is from .925


----------



## glondor (May 5, 2013)

Hey Thanks for the props ryder. That is the first silver bar I ever poured. I usually have big moon looking buttons, but thanks to Wrecker 45, I had a couple of nice dishes with a pour spout, (finally) so I thought I would give it a try! Worked out pretty good for the first one. I used a real nice superhot fat mapp torch given to me by Necromancer a while back. It will melt a pound of silver! Fantastic insulation provided by NOXX, Material was supplied by Wsryder. Knowledge from this wonderful forum, and a bit of effort from yours truly. It was a community effort for sure. Feel free to contact me for your refining needs! :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Jun 7, 2013)

The larger Gold button is 8.59g and is from ceramic processors glondor did for me. The smaller Gold button is from some pins, fingers and such that I did a while back. The coins are for size comparison. The communication was terrific, he even sent me photographs of the process while he was working. 
Thanks glondor!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweet!

I hope everyone remembers the size of an 18'th century Spanish real, Carlos III I would guess? 8) 

Göran


----------



## Claudie (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny thing about that coin. I arrived late to a consignment auction one night and they were selling coins. I never got to inspect the lot before they started and really had no idea what they were selling, the auctioneer didn't either. He held this up and said that it was some kind of token and didn't even know if it was Silver or not. I had a glimpse of it before he grabbed it and thought I knew what it was, so I bid on it. No one else seemed to want an old worn off "token" so I got it for next to nothing, I think like 50 cents or a dollar. Sure enough it was what I thought, it is in pretty poor shape but I think I did well. :lol:

EDIT: I believe it is an 1817 Ferdinand VII


----------



## vyper (Jun 9, 2013)

I agree with Goran that thats an 18th century Carlos III real or half real. Still about 90% silver. Whats the weight on it? Around 3gr its a real and 1 and 1/2 ish woould be a half real.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 9, 2013)

This is the obverse of the coin. Here is a photo of an 1817 1 Real Silver Coin, Ferdinand VII: The coin I have is so worn, I am not sure what it is.

EDIT: Forgot to add the link
http://www.metaldetectingworld.com/coins_silver_reales_p3.shtml


----------



## Claudie (Jun 9, 2013)

With a little closer inspection, that isn't the same as the coin I have either. I don't know for sure what it is :|


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 9, 2013)

With a little more research I agree that it is a 1 real (probably, Have to know size and weigh to be sure) from Spain or a Spanish colony. Exactly which is not possibly to decide as the coin is too heavily worn.
To the left of the shield and pillars are a coin mark, telling in which country or colony it was minted. For example, Mo is the mark for Mexico as on this coin.
http://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces15067.html
Oher colonies are Colombia, Chile, Peru, Guatemala, Equador...

Vyper, the picture you linked to is of a 1/2 escudo gold coin
http://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces15093.html

I like coins... 8) 

Göran


----------



## Claudie (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.coinfactswiki.com/wiki/Mexico_1817-Mo_JJ_real

I think this is it


----------



## vyper (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes the first one is a Ferdinand coin but the smaller one below was the Carlos III. Dont know why that one showed up smaller.


----------

